# Bleach?



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Ahhhhh I swear I've had the worst time this week after thinking I nearly killed a kid by banding him, and then he ate Blue-Kote. So this morning I was milking, and I had a bucket of hot bleach water sitting by the milk stand so I could clean my milking machine after I was done, and one of my girls hopped down and started gulping up the bleach water.  I only turned my back for a second to get her a cookie. It was a little over a gallon of water with probably 1/4-1/2 cup of bleach in it, so it was pretty diluted, and she didn't drink very much, just a couple of gulps. It smelled like the equivalent of pool water. I'm keeping a close eye on her, and she seems fine, but it seems like this could wreak havoc on her rumen. Does anyone know if I should do something for her? Maybe probiotics?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh no!!

Before I even got to the end of your post, "give them a dose of Probiotics" popped in to my head. 
It can't hurt, right? I hope she'll be okay. 

I just wiped down the sleeping shelf in the barn with lemon Pine-Sol, as it was drying the goats were trying to lick it. 
Silly things are just too darn curious for their own good sometimes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a doe take a sip of my udder was before.. (Hot water, Dawn dish soap and bleach) there is only like a drop of dawn and a tiny 'gulg' of bleach.. And the tiny sip she didn't get much.. I have her probiotics and kept an eye on her and she was fine  
Silly goats! Always getting into something :laugh:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

WillowGem said:


> Silly things are just too darn curious for their own good sometimes.


So true! This one really gives me a hard time. She'll eat or drink ANYTHING, so I have to be really careful. She loves plastic bags. If I have one in my pocket and it's sticking out at all, she'll grab it and try to eat it. 

It seems like this would be okay because some goats probably drink city water, which sometimes has chlorine in it, right? This was more bleach than would normally be in city water, but she only drank a little. I really hope she's okay.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i use vinegar in my udder wash water, and my girl decided she wanted some apple cider vinegar and water in her diet...so no big deal. 

give her some probiotics, and i'm sure she'll be fine!

but yes...they DO like to get into things they're not supposed to, don't they? the same girl decided she wanted to eat the bark off one of the avocado trees yesterday, which is right beside a tree that isn't on the poisonous list. i put some activated charcoal in her dinner and she's fine (I think the goats down here are immune to avocado...). i feel like they like to do these things to feel dangerous!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

The key to this is the warm water. Animals much highly prefer warm water all times of the year. Closer to their body temp. Of course cool water helps cool them down. Haha


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

We use straight clorox to dip and clean hoofs during trimming.
I have a doe that is always into things too. She drank about a cup and a half before we could get to her last trimming day. 
She was fine, of course I think she has an iron stomach she will eat literally anything she can get close to.

I should add that we have city water so that might have been why it didn't bother her too.


----------

